# Sugar alcohol, bad on a cut?



## someguy1984 (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright, i was bulking for a while and now I'm cutting for a little bit. Every now and then when I'm at work, i grab a protein bar to snack on. (This way i can get some quick calories in) The particular bar i eat has 8g of fat, 25g carbs and 20g protein. 0g of sugar, but 13g of sugar alcohol?

Yeah, i know it's a sugar substitute, they provide fewer calories than regular sugar, because they are converted to glucose more slowly...But, what about having this on a cut?

I've heard that staying away from sugar in general is your best bet for cutting...So, would sugar alcohol be something to stay away from? What are the disadvantages? I've also heard people can appear heavy eating sugar alcohol, but I'm sure this is an excessive amount...Anybody know anything?

The only other sugar i have in a day is a half cup of milk with my oatmeal. (6.5g of sugar) 

Also, from time to time I'll have a diet soda...This shouldn't be a problem since it has 0 calories, correct? Technically it shouldn't impact me, since it requires no insulin to be metabolized. Or, does diet soda do something else I'm not familiar with?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## elliptical22 (Feb 6, 2009)

someguy1984 said:


> Alright, i was bulking for a while and now I'm cutting for a little bit. Every now and then when I'm at work, i grab a protein bar to snack on. (This way i can get some quick calories in) The particular bar i eat has 8g of fat, 25g carbs and 20g protein. 0g of sugar, but 13g of sugar alcohol?



Sugar alcohols are usually incompletely absorbed into the blood stream from the small intestines which generally results in a smaller change in blood glucose than "regular" sugar. This property makes them popular sweeteners among people on low-carbohydrate diets. Despite the variance in caloric content of sugar alcohols, EU labeling requirements assign a blanket value of 2.4 kcal/g to all sugar alcohols.



> I've heard that staying away from sugar in general is your best bet for cutting...So, would sugar alcohol be something to stay away from? What are the disadvantages? I've also heard people can appear heavy eating sugar alcohol, but I'm sure this is an excessive amount...Anybody know anything?
> 
> The only other sugar i have in a day is a half cup of milk with my oatmeal. (6.5g of sugar)



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/40489-sugar-alcohol-cutting.html




> Also, from time to time I'll have a diet soda...This shouldn't be a problem since it has 0 calories, correct? Technically it shouldn't impact me, since it requires no insulin to be metabolized. Or, does diet soda do something else



Diet sodas are sugar-free, artificially sweetened, non-alcoholic carbonated beverages generally marketed towards health-conscious people, diabetics, athletes, and other people who want to lose weight or stay fit.
One study, at the University of Texas Health Science Center at San Antonio, reported by Sharon Fowler at the ADA annual meeting, actually suggested the opposite, where consumption of diet soda was correlated with weight gain. While Fowler did suggest that the undelivered expected calories from diet soda may stimulate the appetite, the correlation does not prove that consumption of diet soda caused the weight gain. The weight gain may have caused the consumption of diet soda, or both weight gain and diet soda consumption may share some unknown cause. The ADA has yet to issue an updated policy concerning diet soda.
You can get some information from 
The Dangers of Diet Soda


----------



## someguy1984 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've heard that somehow diet soda can cause you to burn fewer calories somehow? Hence, make people gain weight eating the same amount of calories from food that would normally keep them the same weight...

Diet soda never makes me hungry though...Not sure where that comes from. I don't get cravings...


----------

